# New Silvia!



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Surely not. But one retailer selling a V5.......yes V5.

And at £60 odd cheaper than our favourite coffee machine retailer.

Hmm! Wot's this all about?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

nicholasj said:


> Surely not. But one retailer selling a V5.......yes V5.
> 
> And at £60 odd cheaper than our favourite coffee machine retailer.
> 
> Hmm! Wot's this all about?


There are a few box shifters out there who will trade cheap, but if they're making peanuts on a transaction, they also aren't going to want to spend any time & money supporting you after, worth bearing in mind.

Imho the Silvia makes good sense at £200 second hand, because of its durability - but £4-500 would be better off spent on a second hand HX.


----------

